# Ridgid WD1450 shop vac



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently pruchased the Ridgid WD1450 shop vac at HD. It tags at $115, but this one had a broken handle and was marked down to $57:thumbsup:. I couldn't resist it. I brought it home and super glued the piece back together. I have 2 stall garage for my tools and two vehicles, therefore space is at a premium. I had been using an older 5 HP 12 Gal Shop-Vac for my dust collection. It worked ok at best. I have no room for a large stand alone DC unit at this point, though I am considering saving up for Rockler's little hanging DC unit. In the meantime it is a shop-vac and a good mask. This unit came with a good lenth of 2.5" hose, three attachments, and a bag to store the attachments. It also had two wands. It moves 179 CFM which is considerably more than my older shopvac. It also has 6 HP vs the older ones 5. Despite this it is probably 2/3 as loud as the other one. It also rolls around much easier. In use it is noticibly better at collection on my table saw, miter saw, and router table. I saw considerably less dust on the floor and tools after using it. I am very pleased with it, and its lifetime warranty so far. Time will tell how long it lasts. One other point, I use the fine dust contractor bags inside of it. My old vac seemed to blow as much dust out the rear, even with the bags. This new one does no such thing. I accidently vacuumed up a bag of lag bolts the other day and when I went to retrieve them out of the contractor bag I noticed the inside of the shop vac was completly clean. All the dust was being trapped in the bag. I got this vac at a steal, but I would still consider it at its list price as a good shop vac. :yes:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Is the blue cylinder the filter? looks like an auto air filter. vast improvement over a cloth bag.

I recently bought a recon wet/dry vac and so far very good. My wife is pleased.
johnep


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Didn't Rigid/Simpson Tool make the Craftsman vac? 
I know that when my Craftsman dies, the Rigid 16 gal. will be it's replacement.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The blue filter is their 3 layer fine dust filter with some sort of anti-microbial shield. Came with it. I prefer the contractor bags for ease of clean up though so it is shelved until I need a wet or damp cleanup.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

ACP said:


> The blue filter is their 3 layer fine dust filter with some sort of anti-microbial shield. Came with it. I prefer the contractor bags for ease of clean up though so it is shelved until I need a wet or damp cleanup.


This may be a dumb question, but I just don't know. I have the Rigid Vac which I like. Mine also has the filter cartridge that came with it. As much as I like it I do have to clean that filter each time I start cleaning the shop and half way thru cleaning the shop. I get that much build up on it.

The question is - do I have and option of useing a bag by taking the filter off? If so, what are the pros and cons of doing this?

Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Taking the filter off is the only way to use a contractor bag inside it. The bags have the directions on how to use them printed on them. Just go pick some up to fit your tank size (10-12 gal, 14-16 gal, etc.) Remove the top and take the filter off. Then just follow the directions on the bag. I find the main advantage is they trap the dirt more efficiently. (buy the fine filter bags if available, I know shop vac brands use different ratings on their bags. I generally try to get the ones rated for drywall dust) I dont lose suction from a dirty filter. I don't have to clean the darn filter. I can just throw them away when full. And they keep dirty air from recirculating out the exhaust. I think they are much better than the pleated filters personally.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I would add that the bags are about $15 dollars for two so they are more spendy, but the convenience to me is worth it.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

ACP said:


> I would add that the bags are about $15 dollars for two so they are more spendy, but the convenience to me is worth it.


 
Thanks ACP,:thumbsup: I'll give it a try, hate cleaning that filter so often. 

RLH


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ACP said:


> Taking the filter off is the only way to use a contractor bag inside it. The bags have the directions on how to use them printed on them. Just go pick some up to fit your tank size (10-12 gal, 14-16 gal, etc.) Remove the top and take the filter off. Then just follow the directions on the bag. I find the main advantage is they trap the dirt more efficiently. (buy the fine filter bags if available, I know shop vac brands use different ratings on their bags. I generally try to get the ones rated for drywall dust) I dont lose suction from a dirty filter. I don't have to clean the darn filter. I can just throw them away when full. And they keep dirty air from recirculating out the exhaust. I think they are much better than the pleated filters personally.


Gee, I've never heard of the bags. Sounds great. Where do you find them? Will they fit my Craftsman?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ACP said:


> I would add that the bags are about $15 dollars for two so they are more spendy, but the convenience to me is worth it.


 
The cheap (bottom of the line) filters start at $15 the blue hepa filter is around $25. They do require allot of cleaning but may be worth more than the bags. I did see @ rockler a 2 stage collector lid that fits a 5 gal bucket and is made for use with a shop vac. That would help with the cleaning.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I would bet they have them at sears for your craftsman. I have seen them for Ridgid and Shop-Vacs. I have never looked for a craftsman but I bet they have them. The cyclone lid that rrbrown is talking about is the next step I would like to go with my shop vac. If you use a shop vac like me they say it really helps collect the big stuff so you can keep your filter or bag busy with the fine dust. If anyone currently uses one I would love to hear your opinion on it. Seems like a cheap improvement that would be well worth it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

FWIW, I have the little brother to this vac and love it. I have the Ridgid HEPA filter, and run it to a Thien Cyclone trash can separator on a 20 gallon galvanized trash can. My biggest problem is plugging in the DC plumbing system I am using. Too many bends... I need to completely rearrange my shop. But when that happens, most of the 2.5" stuff will get converted to 4" and hooked to my HF DC...

If you use the vac without a separator, you will discover just how quickly a shop vac filter plugs up with sawdust. It's kind of scary...


----------



## Thalweg (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a Ridgid vac that looks very similar to your picture, but not exactly. I'm able to use a bag and a filter at the same time. It doesn't spit out any dust at all that way. Being that I'm a cheapskate, I found a way around the spendy bags. I was able to unroll the glued end so that I can empty the bag. Then I blow the bag out with compressed air. I resealed the end with a couple of wood strips and stove bolts. I don't expect that the bags will last indefinately, nut so far it's working pretty well.


----------

